

Malcolm Gladwell is Underrated - zbravo
https://medium.com/editors-picks/bacac83a1381

======
tokenadult
Unlike the author of the submitted article, I don't find Malcolm Gladwell's
disclosure statement about possible about possible conflicts of interest[1]
boring reading. In fact, I am finding it quite interesting, especially the
quotation of the memo Michael Kinsley wrote when he was editor of _Slate._ I'm
glad the author of the article kindly submitted here provided the link.

[1] [http://gladwell.com/disclosure-
statement/](http://gladwell.com/disclosure-statement/)

------
mathattack
I'll read his book and take them for what they are... He combines memes that
are just under the radar of public awareness, and brings them to the national
discussion. Even if the 10,000 hour rule is not rigorously supported, it's
worth reading Outliers because the ideas become part of the national
conversation. His books are worth the 2 hour read.

I'm not sure if I appreciate him because my expectations are modest, but I've
never viewed his books as a waste of time.

